# 2010 Outback Sydney Edtion 320Fdb 5Th Wheel



## rfeys20 (Oct 26, 2009)

Payoff price is $37,495.

Purchased for $45,911.00 on August 29, 2009-Used only eight times. VERY CLEAN!!!

Need to get rid of it so we can buy a piece of land. There is absolutely nothing wrong with it. We love it. Wish we could afford the land and the 5th wheel. Our payments are $414.00 a month at 7.5 percent interest.

We are willing to throw in the Outdoor Adventures membership that we bought three years ago for $8000.00 and the towing package worth $900.00. We will also throw in all the extras that we have for it such as the camping carpet, wheel chocks, lynx levelers, 50 ft of water hose, sewer hoses, misc camping supplies.

I have more pictures of it. Please email if interested at [email protected] or call my husband Ritchie at 810-417-1157. We are located in Imlay City, MI.
















MORE PICTURES BELOW---VERY CLEAN!!!

GENERAL INFORMATION

Manufacturer Outback Sydney
Model Year 2010
Model 320FDB

WEIGHTS
Dry Weight 10,008 lbs.
Gross Vehicle Wt Rating (GVWR) 11955
Gross Axle Wt Rating (GAWR) 5080
Unloaded Vehicle Wt (UVW) 10220
Cargo Carrying Capacity (CCC) 1735
Hitch Weight 1,795 lbs.
MEASUREMENTS
Length Feet 36
Overall Length 36 ft. 0 in.
Exterior Height 12 ft. 4 in.
Exterior Width 8 ft. 0 in.
Wheel/Tire Size 235/80R16E
Rim Size: 16 x 6
BODY
Awnings Electric awning
No. of Slide-Outs 3
OTHER
Appliances 8 cu. ft. 2-door refrigerator, 3-burner range, oven, microwave
Electronics 32 in. LCD HDTV flat screen, AM/FM/CD stereo with DVD player and MP3 hook-up, TV antenna with booster cable TV
OPERATIONAL
Fresh Water Capacity 50 gal.
Gray Water Capacity 80 gal.
Black Water Capacity 80 gal.
Black tank flusher
No. of Air Conditioners 1
Air Conditioner BTU Rating 13500
Furnace Rating BTU 30,000
Water Heater Capacity 6 gal. gas / electric DSI
Propane Tank Capacity (2) 30 lb. bottles with auto change-over
Axle Quantity 2
Exterior Storage Yes
Leveling Jacks Snap pins on front jacks

Heated underbelly (Arctic barrier package).

Low Retail Average Retail
Base Price
$32,720 $39,420
Options
APPLIANCES
8 - 10.0 cu. ft. $755 $910
Gas Grill Cook $205 $250
ENGINE AND SUSPENSION SYSTEMS
Air/Hydraulic Brakes (5th Wheel) $2,370 $2,860
ENTERTAINMENT
32" LCD TV $1,480 $1,785
CD Player (Multiple) $375 $455
DVD Player $290 $355
TV Antenna W/Booster $95 $120
JACKS AND LEVELING SYSTEMS
Front Power Leveling Jacks $205 $250
Power Hitch Jack $170 $205
Scissor Stabilizer Jacks $205 $250
MISCELLANEOUS OPTIONAL EQUIPMENT
Aluminum Wheels $290 $350
Auxiliary Battery (Each) $70 $85
Awning 17' - 19' (Each) $700 $845
Fiberglass Exterior 31' and Over $1,985 $2,395
Flood Light 12 Volt $90 $110
LPG Gas/Smoke Detector $95 $120
Manual Slide-Out (Bedroom) $660 $800
Manual Slide-Out (Coach) $1,415 $1,710
Outside Gas Grill $140 $170
Outside Shower $100 $125
Painted Skirt $730 $880
Power Slide-Out Room (Bedroom) (Each) $1,320 $1,595
Power Slide-Out Room 14' (Each) $2,830 $3,410
Power Slide-Out Room 6' (Each) $2,290 $2,760
Shower Enclosure (Glass) $170 $205
Skylight $200 $245
Slide Out Tray-Full Pass Through $850 $1,025
Spare Tire and Carrier $130 $160
TOTAL PRICE $53,880 $64,990

Suggested List: $44,000
View attachment 1331


----------

